# NH info, and



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

I may be the only one on here interested in NH results, but I just got this reply back from the board:

The results have not been received from NCEES as of today. The results will be processed by board staff once they have been received.

Sounds like it'll be awhile.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

How's Donna at the Joint Board doing today?

I thought you were in VT.

Or did you take the test in NH because their wall certificate is so much cooler than VT's?

On a serious note, they posted a notice that results were mailed on a certain day in April, it was on the front page of the Joint Board website.


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

Her message was short and (not so) sweet. She's probably been answering emails all week from the 30 or so people who took it in the state.

I live in VT but work in NH. But really the only reason I took it in NH is that I missed the application deadline for VT.

Good to know about the website...thanks!


----------



## dave in tx (Dec 21, 2006)

NH has the greatest state motto! : USA :


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

not to mention the cheapest booze... :drunk:


----------



## petermcc (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank god I live on the border.....it is a short trip to stock up....

:beerchug


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

Amen to that.

I hit one up after work last night to pick up some gifts and made out like a bandit.


----------



## petermcc (Dec 21, 2006)

I ran the gaunlet yesterday to get all the ingredients for my wife to make the annual office eggnog......

It was worth the trip!

:congrats:


----------



## petermcc (Dec 21, 2006)

Burp!

I throwing another post in to round it off at 100....

:cig:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

I went to the one in West Leb - total disaster getting through there at 5:30 PM a couple days before Xmas. :drive:


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

ugh... I have to hit there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

It's just that one area by the I-89 offramp that really bottlenecks. It sucks there all the time though. :brick:

I came over the bridge from WRJ and it was fine until you got to the K-Mart. Then it was a disaster in both directions from there to Staples. By the time you got to the Price Chopper, it wasn't bad anymore. :true:

There's a part of me that it tempted to come back up that way late to beat the crowd, but there's no way I can keep my eyes open after dinner long enough.


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah...I still have to get my Christmas tree (anyone else this late?) and I heard the cheapest place to get one is in the parking lot of the 7 Barrel Brewery.

:dunno:

Dealing with the traffic might not be worth the $5 I'm going to save for the sorriest looking last tree left.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

This was in their parking lot yesterday...







I saw a sign recently for $15 trees. It _may_ have been a little further down 12A toward Plainfield. I don't recall offhand.

I gotta plug in my tree still. I got a super high-tech trippy fiberoptic tree. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

I honestly just saw a tree that looks a lot like your picture for sale at the Co-op for $22.95. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

The co-op is a weird place. They've got some interesting stuff though, if it is a little pricey.

I'm a Dan &amp; Whit's guy. It's not the cleanest place, but they've got everything. It doesn't look that big from the outside, but when you go into the secret hardware department, it just keeps going and going.

PS - :jacked:


----------



## MEinNC (Dec 21, 2006)

There's nothing like being in NC when you want a nice Christmas tree. Well maybe except Oregon. But then again who actually lives in Oregon :???:


----------



## petermcc (Dec 21, 2006)

I rather slash my wrists than go to west leb.....

but good eggnog got the better of me...

Plus..I have 90 acres of trees, so I will just cut 1 down...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2006)

I rocked West Leb at about 7:00 this morning. It was so quiet you could hear a pin drop.

Sadly, half the stores I wanted to hit were not having extended hours.


----------



## frazil (Dec 22, 2006)

I might try doing that tomorrow morning. Grocery shopping this afternoon is going to be insane. Is Bev King better than the state liquor store? Or do they just sell beer/wine?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2006)

The Bev King has a great beer selection, and supermarket wine.

The liquor store has higher end wines and the booze.

Fortunately, we have a little Price Chopper in Windsor, so I don't have to contend with the mob scene for groceries.


----------



## frazil (Dec 22, 2006)

On the other site there is a post called NH results on the way...



> Just spoke to the board secretary, results on the way either tomorrow or Tuesday


It was posted 15 minutes before I got my response back from Donna saying no news. What's the deal?

:huh:

THere's nothing on the website.


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 22, 2006)

> and I heard the cheapest place to get one is in the parking lot of the 7 Barrel Brewery.
> :dunno:
> 
> Dealing with the traffic might not be worth the $5 I'm going to save for the sorriest looking last tree left.


I cut one from my yard - one less tree to mow around next year! :true:

And I always cut a funky looking one - I do want the yard to look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2006)

> On the other site there is a post called NH results on the way...
> 
> 
> > Just spoke to the board secretary, results on the way either tomorrow or Tuesday
> ...


I say go with what the board told you directly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 25, 2006)

Road my bike through NH today. Didn't see anyone celebrating results.


----------



## frazil (Dec 26, 2006)

nada

So much for 8-9" of snow too. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2006)

^ Seriously, I got 2-3" of wet snow on a sheet of ice. The commute was just plain sloppy.


----------



## frazil (Dec 26, 2006)

Aah! There's a notice on the NH website:

PE AND FE EXAM RESULTS HAVE BEEN RECEIVED AND WILL BE SENT ON 12/28/06. DO NOT CALL THE BOARD OFFICE FOR YOUR SCORE!

Torture! :brick: Why does it take 2 days to send out the letters??? Maybe I should call...


----------



## tank (Dec 26, 2006)

> Aah! There's a notice on the NH website:
> PE AND FE EXAM RESULTS HAVE BEEN RECEIVED AND WILL BE SENT ON 12/28/06. DO NOT CALL THE BOARD OFFICE FOR YOUR SCORE!
> 
> Torture! :brick: Why does it take 2 days to send out the letters??? Maybe I should call...


h43r:

Sounds like a great idea.

I remember calling them about 2 weeks ago and the woman who answered the phone was PISSED that I asked about the PE results. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe they treat reciprocity applicants nicer? :dunno:

They were always real cool with me.


----------



## frazil (Dec 26, 2006)

Someone else from NH! :wel

I called there once before the exam and she wasn't particularly friendly. Oh well -- if it helps get the results out any faster I won't call.


----------



## tank (Dec 26, 2006)

> Someone else from NH! :wel
> I called there once before the exam and she wasn't particularly friendly. Oh well -- if it helps get the results out any faster I won't call.


Thanks! I am actually from Western Mass... I too like many others missed their local deadlines. Got to love NH with those late deadlines! B)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2006)

^ I was about to ask where in NH you are.

I live in VT, but can literally see NH from my window.

I hope you realize how difficult it is to get licensed in Mass. by reciprocity. We've got an office in Greenfield, and a couple Vermont folks wanted to get licensed in Mass. in the event their expertise was called upon in a project there. They've been strung along for months. :true:


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

I am hope your friend's delay in MA is due to him not being a resident. I wonder since I lived and worked in MA for most of my life, they would take it easy on me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

> I am hope your friend's delay in MA is due to him not being a resident.  I wonder since I lived and worked in MA for most of my life, they would take it easy on me...


Western Mass ??

They will be sending you results wicked late based on your location alone :lol2x:

My wife is from Lowell, MA ... she still talks like a New Englanduh even though she has been living in FL for almost 20 yrs now :true:

Best of luck. The wait sucks !!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

> I am hope your friend's delay in MA is due to him not being a resident. I wonder since I lived and worked in MA for most of my life, they would take it easy on me...


He's a VT resident who's been licensed since the late 80's.



> My wife is from Lowell, MA ... she still talks like a New Englanduh even though she has been living in FL for almost 20 yrs now


Not much of a NE accent in my neck of the woods. It's more a Boston, Portsmouth, Maine coastal thing.

Most people here speak redneck though.


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

People talk funny once you approach Central MA. I cannot stand the Boston accent. this is coming from someone who lived 7 years in Boston..... :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

I can't understand the Boston accent.

I was at some little cafe by BU for breakfast one morning, and the waitress asks me if I want "loight or daak".

I was like :wtf:

Apparently she was asked if I wanted my toast light or dark. :true:


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

:jacked:

So I lived in South FL for a period. There are a lot of people from the deep south in FL. At first I thought a woman's southern accent was cute, but after two months of "you'all" and "DO-What", I had enough...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 27, 2006)

My first job interview in the states was in Salisbury,MA(or something like that - Raytheon). I went there with my college and cable TV English. Man what a nightmare!!!!. Interviewed with 5 different engineers. The Principal was a MA native lady and I barely understood a word of all the things she said. After reading VTE post I feel better now. I was not the whole problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

> :jacked:
> So I lived in South FL for a period.  There are a lot of people from the deep south in FL.  At first I thought a woman's southern accent was cute, but after two months of "you'all" and "DO-What", I had enough...


Yep ... that is very true. Deep south talk has it's own problems as well.

Growing up in my house, my dad was from the deep, deep south and my mother was from Brooklyn, NY. Talk about crisis in communication ... :wtf: :true:

I think these days I have something of a blended accent. For instance, I like my coffee wickid dahk, and the guys who get off for the whole holiday season are rat bahstids or the people still trying to call me over the holidays are fu*k-tahds !!

I can go on for days ...... :woot: :rotflmao

Great thread.

JR


----------



## frazil (Dec 27, 2006)

It'd be a wicked pissah if I had to go to CONc'd to retake the exam, ayuh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

I gotta rename this thread again.

Although it does juts say NH info, nothing about test results!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

> I gotta rename this thread again.
> Although it does juts say NH info, nothing about test results!


I did say ..... :jacked: above









&lt;--- Wicked Dahk Coffee

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

>


Is that Fudgey bathing in sludge again? :blink:


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

1 (One) day til they mail them out in NH!!!! "oldtimer"


----------



## frazil (Dec 27, 2006)

That didn't stop me from running home at lunch to check the mail...just in case.

:suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

You guys will probably hear Saturday, if I had to put my money on it.


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 27, 2006)

The wait is almost over. Hang in there :hung: .


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

Unless we get a freak blizzard and it slows up the board and the mail


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

> You guys will probably hear Saturday, if I had to put my money on it.


Saturday of next week for me since I live in WEST MASS :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

^ A whole week extra. :blink:

Is your mail transported by llamas that have to traverse the Berkshires or something? :dunno:


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

> ^ A whole week extra. :blink:
> Is your mail transported by llamas that have to traverse the Berkshires or something? :dunno:


Just building on an earlier joke......


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

> That didn't stop me from running home at lunch to check the mail...just in case.:suicide:


I seriously think you should call them again! Make sure to mention to the kind lady answering the phones that you are very eager to find out your results...

That will make her day!


----------



## tank (Dec 28, 2006)

> That didn't stop me from running home at lunch to check the mail...just in case.:suicide:


are you going home to check it today?


----------



## frazil (Dec 28, 2006)

I wish I could but I can't get out of the office today. Have you tried the licensee look-up on the website? I tried it but nothing comes up -- hopefully it just hasn't been updated.


----------



## tank (Dec 28, 2006)

I checked online. Nothing comes up. I too pray that it has not been updated!!!

There is no way they are that fast! Don't you have to wait a few weeks before you get a number????


----------



## frazil (Dec 28, 2006)

:dunno: I have no idea. It seems like it would make sense to update the database at the same time that they were sending out letters. But then again they didn't seem all that technically advanced at the exam -- the codes were all handwritten on index cards.

My husband is going to check the mail around 3pm. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## tank (Dec 28, 2006)

So, I took the test in Concord. The staff walking around was very hawkish. I remember at one point after they collected cell phones, one of the NH staff members said out loud: "we have a cell phone scanning device, if we walk around the room and scan for a cell phone and find one on you, we will kick out out of the test"

I nearly died in my seat. There is no way the state would pony up for such a device. I know they have these types of scanners in prisons (NPR story) but they would not be able to pin point the person.....

:lol2x:


----------



## frazil (Dec 28, 2006)

> "we have a cell phone scanning device, if we walk around the room and scan for a cell phone and find one on you, we will kick out out of the test"


:rotfl:

I missed that!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 28, 2006)

I bought homebrew supplies in NH today. That's about all I know.


----------



## tank (Dec 29, 2006)

All quiet at the Northern Front!


----------



## frazil (Dec 29, 2006)

Nothing in the mail today...

Tuesday is a day of national mourning for Ford so all post offices will be closed. If it doesn't come tomorrow it'll be a looooong weekend.


----------



## tank (Dec 29, 2006)

just what the us gov't employees need, another day off


----------



## frazil (Dec 29, 2006)

That's right!!! :w00t:

:kick:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 29, 2006)

Hang in there guys...


----------



## frazil (Dec 29, 2006)

Tank I think you should call...


----------



## frazil (Dec 29, 2006)

How can I enjoy a nice, long 4-day weekend if I'm totally obsessing about this the whole time??


----------



## frazil (Dec 29, 2006)

hey, I'm almost to 100 posts!


----------



## tank (Dec 29, 2006)

> Tank I think you should call...


I believe in Karma.....I cannot afford to take that chance....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll call and pretend to be you ... what's the # ??

JR


----------



## tank (Dec 29, 2006)

> I'll call and pretend to be you ... what's the # ??
> JR


(603) 271-2219

tell them it is TANK


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

I just called - the lady answering the phone told me they went out on Wednesday.

Is that new news ??

JR


----------



## tank (Dec 29, 2006)

> I just called - the lady answering the phone told me they went out on Wednesday.
> Is that new news ??
> 
> JR


their website said they were going to be mailed our 12/28 (thurs)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

their website said they were going to be mailed our 12/28 (thurs)

Do you think she was trying to throw me off because:

1. Boston accent - badly done; and

2. Drunk.

??

JR


----------



## tank (Dec 29, 2006)

> their website said they were going to be mailed our 12/28 (thurs)


Do you think she was trying to throw me off because:

1. Boston accent - badly done; and

2. Drunk.

??

JR


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> did you tell her are tank when you called?? :BK:


No, but I told her I was *TANKED* !! :beerchug

:rotfl:

I figured for karma's sake, I would not drag your good name into to :+1:

JR


----------



## tank (Dec 29, 2006)

> > did you tell her are tank when you called?? :BK:
> 
> 
> No, but I told her I was *TANKED* !! :beerchug
> ...


I was waiting for that!!! :bow:


----------



## frazil (Dec 30, 2006)

ass

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:???: :congrats: :woot:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually, wait a second...

You took the Envl exam right? And you live/work in the same area as me.

You're competition.... :banhim: (her)


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations, frazil!!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## frazil (Dec 30, 2006)

No, I took the WR test. No worries!

The celebrating (aka drinking) has begun!!! :w00t:

:drunk:


----------



## frazil (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks Tmckeon!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2006)

> No, I took the WR test. No worries!
> The celebrating (aka drinking) has begun!!! :w00t:
> 
> :drunk:


Sweet! Did you hit the Bev King?

My vacation got screwed by the snow and VTrans' shitty plowing work, so I swung by the liquor store by Shaw's and loaded up.

Don't get as drunk as I did when I got my passing letter!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

> ass
> :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:


Congrats frazil !! :congrats: :congrats:

Definitely no pissahs for you - well done. 

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats frazil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frazil (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for putting me up on the banner. It felt pretty great to click the ass smilie. This has been a great place to hang during the wait. Hope you don't mind if I stick around.

:watch:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2006)

We will only mind if you DON'T stick around. :true:


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: frazil


----------



## cement (Dec 31, 2006)

congrats Frazil!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats frazil!!

Reading your post sent me flying back to the day my letter came, oh how sweet it is!!!

:beerchug :drunk: :congrats:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats frazil! :claps: :beerchug :???:


----------



## frazil (Mar 9, 2007)

NH has finally updated their database online. I gave up looking a while back, so I'm not sure when it actually happened but it took an awful long time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

They weren't too bad when I got licensed there. But they wouldn't add me to the system (aka - allow me to practice) until I sent them a copy of my stamp to the joint board and paid whatever fee they asked for when they sent me my passing letter.


----------

